# Starter Loft- Kit Box



## korge7 (Nov 21, 2010)

View attachment 18711


View attachment 18712


View attachment 18713


----------



## abluechipstock (Nov 26, 2010)

looks good, i need one like that


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

Its different, I like different. Looks nice.


----------



## doveone52 (Aug 3, 2009)

That is adorable!


----------



## Pip Logan (Oct 6, 2009)

Sweet!
\
_______________


----------



## Wayne Johnson (Oct 1, 2010)

I admire people who think and build outside of the box.


----------

